# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Dusting?!

## KittyKat90

So, I'm having some difficulty dusting my bugs for my FBT's. I feed them Crickets, Horn Worms, Butter Worms, and Night Crawlers. What is the best way and technic to Dust each of them? All help will be greatly appreciated!  :Smile:

----------


## NatureLady

I see that you are new to the forum....SO WELCOME, welcome! I put a small amount of my Calcium/vitamins into a little plastic container, glass jar, or ziplock. Then I add my food item (I feed crickets and roaches) to the container that has the supplement in it. Seal the bad boy and shake. Gently of course...unless my 2 year old is helping...she shakes it a little harder then needed  :Smile: As far as worms go, I would rinse dirt off of them and then give 'em a little dash of supplement.Hope this helps

----------

